
Ask HN: Strengths and weaknesses of Duckduckgo? - humility
How does DDG compare to google in terms of search results?
======
anikdas
Keyword based search works really well on DDG.

But, Searching using my notion does not seem to work well on DDG. For example,
if you just copy paste from a stack trace on DDG, you would most likely find
the correct result on the first page. OTOH, if you are searching for a problem
with natural language, you are most likely going to have a hard time until you
hit exact keywords defining the problem.

